# Addison's Disease



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

I know I have not posted in a while...sorry...but we almost lost our Maloney a few months back due to Addison's Disease... He is doing great but my question is...Vet said Havanese are one of the breeds where it is common....anyone else dealing with this....it's a life long disease. ?.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I do not have a havanese with Addison's, but our Bearded Collie had it in his line. He was sold to us as a show dog and a future stud dog and after we finished him in the show ring and he had his championship our breeder told us his sister had been diagnosed with the disease. Of course we no longer could think of using him as a stud dog and thank goodness we hadn't yet, because Addisons can be genetic. If your breeder is not aware of Maloney's Addisons, you might want to let her know. I talked to our vet about it, concerned our dog might have it as well. He told me he may show signs or may not. He said it can manifest itself in different ways, it is an autoimmune disease caused from problems with the Adrenal system. Each dog with Addisons has their own specific symptoms. Some dogs can be severe some not. It is a very bad disease in that way, because of the variety of symptoms and how the illness presents itself. It is often not diagnosed. Our dogs sister had a very severe form and was diagnosed as a young puppy. Most dogs are diagnosed around the age of four. Because she was so young when she presented with Addisons and had such a bad case her life was cut short from this illness, but that is not always the case, it can be managed with medication, a form of steroid I think. Our dog never did develop any noticeable symptoms. I hope Maloney with your good treatment has a long and happy life. Obviously you are on top of this so I am sure he will.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I know dogs of several breeds with Addisons (or who had Addison's) so it's certainly not specific to Havanese. We do have one person on teh forum who has a dog with Addison's his name is Django.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Karen you are right, there are several breeds that have a genetic possibility for Addison's. Beardies we found out were a breed that can carry the gene. There are other dog breeds that can be carriers Newfies, Westies, Wheatons just to name a few. I know at least a dozen breeds that have the gene in their lines.


----------



## Mighty (1 mo ago)

My dog Jet was just diagnosed with Addison disease.Jet just turned 13 in November.He was totally fine than started to act not himself.Not eating lethargic and slow moving.They did blood work for lepto and Addison.He did not have lepto but did have Addison.He has to have a shot once a month.And routine bloodwork.They said it is usually uncommon for a dog his age.


----------

